# Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia



## xSunshin3x (12. Juni 2014)

*Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Hallihallöchen,

benötigt wird ein Gerät für das Studium, welches über ausreichend Akkulaufzeit (7+ Stunden) verfügt und sich prima zum Arbeiten/Lernen etc. eignet.
Das Gerät sollte zudem leicht und dünn sein, preislich sind maximal 1200€ eingeplant; gerne jedoch günstiger.
WiFi reicht, 3G/4G wird nicht benötigt; Displaygröße 10"-13", Auflösung sollte FullHD+ sein.

Überlegung 1 war ein Tablet á la *Samsung Galaxy Tab/Note PRO 12.2*, das ganze in Verbindung mit einer Docking-Tastatur, welche über Bluetooth gekoppelt wird.

Überlegung 2 wäre Richtung Ultrabook, z.B. *ASUS Zenbook* etc. (Ein MacBook Air ist ausdrücklich nicht gewünscht)


Lässt es sich mit einem Tablet richtig arbeiten? Wie schaut es mit Convertibles aus?

Grüßle


----------



## n3rd (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Man möge meinen, dass die erste Überlegung die richtige sei, aber nicht in diesem Fall.
Würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall zu dem Zenbook tendieren. Klar, er ist etwas "klumpiger"
im Vergleich zu einem Tablet, dafür aber robuster (hab auch einen seit ca. 3 Jahren, sprich
Studenten-Alltag-proofed) + es gibt Anwendungen, die du für das Studium benötigen wirst 
(gilt nicht für jeden Studienfach!), die es für Android-Geräte nicht gibt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Studiert wird BWL, es werden also keine Windows-fordernde Programme (z.B. CAD-Programme) benötigt.
Normale Office-Programme lassen sich scheinbar auch unter Android benutzen und erlauben sogar das Speichern in Windows/MS Office-kompatiblen Formaten - so jedenfalls meine Recherche.

Desweiteren gibt es Tablets auch ohne Android, siehe z.B Microsoft Surface. Hier hätten wir den Vorteil, dass eben Windows zum Einsatz kommt. Gleichzeitig bleibt aber die Frage, wie sich damit wirklich produktiv arbeiten lässt?!
Bluetooth-Tastatur und Ständer schön und gut, aber kann man damit wirklich richtig arbeiten (kleine, lapprige, instabile Tastatur; Ständer meist nur in 1 oder höchstens 2-3 festen Positionen usw..)

Eine andere Alternative wäre ein Covertible. Habe das Samsung Ativ Smart gesehen. Scheint aber doch etwas leistungsschwach (Intel Atom, 2GB RAM, lächerliche Auflösung)


----------



## n3rd (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Die CAD Programme nicht - was ist aber mit Software von zB DATEV?
Wie bereits gesagt, der Portabilität der Tablets (und deren Derivate) steht die 
Robustheit und Geschwindigkeit entgegen. Das Zenbook ist aber mit seinen ~1,3 kg 
eigentlich federleicht (nimm aber auf jedenfall eins mit SSD und keine HDD bzw. SSD/HDD
Hybrid).


----------



## thekerub (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Ja, auf einem Tablet lässt sich gut arbeiten. Es kommt halt darauf an, wie die Arbeit aussieht. Zeichnen, ein paar kurze Texte schreiben, Charts erstellen, lesen und Notizen machen, Diktiergerät, das alles geht auf einem Tablet (speziell dem Note Pro) ganz wunderbar, sogar mit der Onscreen Tastatur. Außerdem ist die Akkulaufzeit meist sogar höher als bei Ultrabooks, was wohl am abgespeckten OS liegt. 

Es gibt zudem auch durchaus gute Tastaturen, vor allem die externen Bluetooth-Dinger, Ständer mit halbwegs frei verstellbarem Winkel und bei Android kannst Du sogar eine Maus benutzen. Damit lassen sich auch umfangreichere Office-Angelegenheiten gut erledigen. Natürlich hast Du so auch viele Einzelteile. Das ist am Schreibtisch oder in der Bibliothek vielleicht nicht so tragisch, aber im Hörsaal oder im Zug das erstmal alles auspacken, anschließen usw stelle ich mir doch etwas umständlich vor. Da ist ein Ultrabook mit gutem Touchpad doch deutlich einfacher. 

Wenn Windows nicht zwingend benötigt wird ist es am Ende des Tages Geschmackssache. Ich hatte übrigens ein iPad mit genanntem Zubehör und fand es in Ordnung. Zwar ist der Display etwas klein und beim arbeiten zuhause habe ich doch lieber den PC benutzt, dafür ist die Möglichkeit, das Teil einfach in die Hand zu nehmen und bequem zu lesen (oder zu surfen oder spielen) unschlagbar. 

Ach ja, beim Thema Convertible solltest du unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Halterung für das Tablet stabil verarbeitet ist. Ich hab mir so Teile mal im Laden angesehen und bei manchen wirkt das doch sehr klapprig. Wäre ja blöd, wenn das nach einem halben Jahr ausgeleiert ist.


----------



## DSHPB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Microsoft Surface Pro 2 128GB + Type Cover schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Über alle Zweifel erhaben, hat ein Bekannter mir letztens gezeigt (und paar anderen noch), einfach mega gut, mit dem Stylus (induktive Spitze) kannst du handschriftlich schreiben und das danach bei Bedarf in Text umwandeln, sogar mit Formeln geht das problemlos!

Leicht, flexibel, robust, schnell, klein genug, jedoch nicht zu klein, ...

Ein anderer Bekannter der da auch bei war hat sich das Ding dann auch geholt, ist auch super zufrieden^^

Du hast hinten den Ständer dran und optional das Type Cover, das sollte auch das Feste sein, dann ist das meines Erachtens nach die optimale Wahl.
Wenn du dann noch zuhaus Win 8(.1) laufen hast, ist's sowieso unschlagbar. Schon alleine wegen direkter Onedrive-Integration & Co, deine Einstellungen werden gesynct (wenn du willst) etc. ...

Das alles zu nem Kostenpunkt von ~1050,-€ - unschlagbar!
Würd ich studieren oder hätt's vor würd ich mir das auch holen 

Ich würd dir empfehlen das Ding einfach mal auszuprobieren...Widerrufsrecht sei Dank kannst du es ja, wenn es nich gefallen _sollte_ wieder zurückschicken, ich denk aber nich, dass das der Fall sein wird. Wenn du damit einmal gearbeitet hast willst du garantiert nix Anderes mehr...


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*



thekerub schrieb:


> Ja, auf einem Tablet lässt sich gut arbeiten. Es kommt halt darauf an, wie die Arbeit aussieht. Zeichnen, ein paar kurze Texte schreiben, Charts erstellen, lesen und Notizen machen, Diktiergerät, das alles geht auf einem Tablet (speziell dem Note Pro) ganz wunderbar, sogar mit der Onscreen Tastatur. Außerdem ist die Akkulaufzeit meist sogar höher als bei Ultrabooks, was wohl am abgespeckten OS liegt.
> 
> Es gibt zudem auch durchaus gute Tastaturen, vor allem die externen Bluetooth-Dinger, Ständer mit halbwegs frei verstellbarem Winkel und bei Android kannst Du sogar eine Maus benutzen. Damit lassen sich auch umfangreichere Office-Angelegenheiten gut erledigen. Natürlich hast Du so auch viele Einzelteile. Das ist am Schreibtisch oder in der Bibliothek vielleicht nicht so tragisch, aber im Hörsaal oder im Zug das erstmal alles auspacken, anschließen usw stelle ich mir doch etwas umständlich vor. Da ist ein Ultrabook mit gutem Touchpad doch deutlich einfacher.



Im Grunde sollen in Gruppenarbeiten Mindmaps, Notizen und Präsentationen erstellt werden und am PC erstellte PowerPoints abgespielt bzw. notfalls noch abgeändert werden. Und dann halt natürlich noch surfen, Filme/Bilder anschauen etc...
Bluetooth-Tastaturen gibt es ja als komplettes Cover, welches man an das jeweilige Tablet anheftet und später einfach zusammenklappt.



n3rd schrieb:


> Die CAD Programme nicht - was ist aber mit Software von zB DATEV?


Nein, keinerlei Software.




DSHPB schrieb:


> Microsoft Surface Pro 2 128GB + Type Cover schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> Du hast hinten den Ständer dran und optional das Type Cover, das sollte auch das Feste sein, dann ist das meines Erachtens nach die optimale Wahl.
> ...



Hatte mir das Surface Pro 3 angeschaut. Bloß schade, dass es erst Ende August erhältlich ist... Schaut eigentlich top aus. (Gerade mit dem Ständer + Type Cover)

Windows 8(.1) wird nicht genutzt. Wir bleiben vorerst beim guten alten 7.
Onedrive möchte ich gar nicht nutzen...


Würde ich studieren dann wär' es wohl ein Ultrabook geworden. Deshalb kam dieser Vorschlag auch von mir.
Aber hier geht's ja nicht um mich


----------



## thekerub (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Im Grunde sollen in Gruppenarbeiten Mindmaps, Notizen und Präsentationen erstellt werden und am PC erstellte PowerPoints abgespielt bzw. notfalls noch abgeändert werden. Und dann halt natürlich noch surfen, Filme/Bilder anschauen etc...


Dafür ist ein Tablet schon geeignet. Nur wenn z.B. Präsentationen auf nem externen Gerät (Beamer, Fernseher) wiedergegeben werden sollen dürfte es bei den meisten Geräten eng werden.


----------



## DSHPB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Im Grunde sollen in Gruppenarbeiten Mindmaps, Notizen und Präsentationen erstellt werden und am PC erstellte PowerPoints abgespielt bzw. notfalls noch abgeändert werden. Und dann halt natürlich noch surfen, Filme/Bilder anschauen etc...
> Bluetooth-Tastaturen gibt es ja als komplettes Cover, welches man an das jeweilige Tablet anheftet und später einfach zusammenklappt.


 
Damit sind wir wieder beim Surface Pro^^ 2 oder 3 is im Grunde egal, das 3er is halt aktueller, das 2er hab ich live gesehn und auch getestet, das 3er nicht, dazu hab ich mir auch nix weiter angesehen bisher...

Grad Mindmaps & Co kannst halt richtig gut machen mit dem Stylus, das kannst dann wenn du willst in Text ändern oder lässt es so, für alles andere Genannte ist's auch super...

Onedrive ist halt optional und die Integration ist top...

Beamer geht auch, sofern HDMI oder DisplayPort:
Anschließen des Surface Pro oder Surface Pro 2 an ein Fernsehgerät, einen Monitor oder einen Projektor


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Habe mir (hauptsächlich aufgrund vom Windows-OS) das Surface Pro 2 mal näher angeschaut und bin auf folgende Kritikpunkte gestoßen:
1. Lediglich 10" Display mit FullHD-Auflösung
2. Bereits seit Q3 2013 auf dem Markt, Hardware derzeit noch ok, aber unter nachfolgendem Aspekt veraltet:

Das Surface Pro 3 soll in Q3 2014 zu erwerben sein und bietet 2160x1440 Pixel bei 12" Displaygröße.
Mit Haswell-Architektur ist man zudem auf Höhe der Zeit...

Es hat vollwertige USB 3.0 Anschlüsse sowie ein miniDP. Präsentationen sind damit also problemlos möglich.


Hab meiner Hilfesuchenden dann auch mal das Surface Pro 3 vorgeschlagen und sie war eigentlich ziemlich begeistert davon. Größtes Manko ist halt, dass es erst am 30. August erhältlich ist und sie nicht solange warten möchte/kann.

Zum Thema "Tablet und mobil sein" in Hinblick auf die oben genannten Kritikpunkte Robustheit/Stabilität: Hier wäre ein Leder-Cover mit integrierter Tastatur eine mögliche Lösung (Supremery® Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)...

Ob es sowas auch für das Surface Pro 3 geben wird?


----------



## DSHPB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Ob's sowas geben wird steht in den Sternen^^ gibt's sowas denn für's 2er?

Zu Punkt 1:
Stimmt, is die Frage ob 10" reicht, meintest im Startpost 10-13", da wäre es ja drin^^ FullHD bei 10" is schon ordentlich, das 3er legt noch ne Schippe drauf, wird aber auch größer.

Zu Punkt 2:
Das Surface Pro 2 hat auch nen Haswell drin  ( CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz )

Das 3er wird's mit i5 und i7 geben, letzendlich aber annähernd gleich...


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Aktueller Stand jetzt:

Ultrabooks fallen wohl komplett aus der näheren Auswahl raus. Es wird eher ein Tablet werden. (Weswegen man den Thread nun auch in den Tablet-Bereich verschieben könnte)


Folgende Tablets kämen in Frage:

1. Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 WiFi 610€ + Leder-Cover inkl. Bluetooth-Tastatur 70€ = 680€

2. Microsoft Surface Pro 2 860€ + Type-Cover 100€ = 960€

3. Dell Venue 11 Pro  900€ (vertrauenswürdiger Händler) + Dell mobil Tastatur 90€ = 990€


Beim Surface 2 Pro sowie beim Venue 11 Pro hat man halt den Vorteil eines vollwertigen Windows in Form von 8.1 Pro, worauf sicherlich mehr Programme laufen als auf dem Note Pro 12.2 unter Android 4.4, oder sehe ich das falsch? Vorteil vom Note Pro ist ganz klar der Preis!

Was meint ihr dazu, oder habt ihr noch komplett andere Alternativen?!


----------



## SimplyAlegend (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Lass das Dell lieber sein, ich hatte es mir auch überlegt, aber das Produkt ist/war einfach unreif, bin dann letzten Endes bei Sony gelandet. Der Stylus funktioniert nach hunderten Patches immer nochnicht, der Treibersupport ist auch nicht das wahre und die Leistung um Vergleich zum surface  schlechter für den selben Preis ohne wircklich den Vorteil der Y prozessoren auszuspielen.. Allerdings, mir persönlich wären 10 Zoll ein ticken zu klein, ich habe 11,6 Zoll auf meinem Convertible und das passt gut, aber weniger würde mich schon etwas nerven.

Im Grunde sehe ich Windows 8 als Alleinstellungsmerkmal, mit Word und co. kannst du einfach tausend mal produktiver arbeiten als mit Android, auch mit Tablets. Allerdings mit Stylus ist die Auswahl sehr sehr minimal, da hast du praktisch schon alles genannt.
Wenn du auf den Stylus verzichten könntest haben HP und Dell ein paar interessante Convertibles Dell XPS 11 und HP Spectre13, letzteres ist sogar Lüfterlos und somit komplett silent. Das Lenovo Yoga in den verschiedenen versionen ist natürlich auch immer eine Erwähnung wert, orientiert sich allerdings klar an Ultrabooks.


----------



## thekerub (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Beim Surface 2 Pro sowie beim Venue 11 Pro hat man halt den Vorteil eines vollwertigen Windows in Form von 8.1 Pro, worauf sicherlich mehr Programme laufen als auf dem Note Pro 12.2 unter Android 4.4, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ist bestimmt richtig. Allerdings ist die Frage, ob Programme die nur auf Windows (x86) laufen auch benötigt werden. Es gibt mehr als genug Office-Apps für Android mit mehr als ausreichendem Funktionsumfang, und die sind häufig sogar günstiger als die Windows-Geschichten. Und vermutlich auch besser für Touchscreen-Nutzung optimiert. Natürlich hat man dann kein richtiges Photoshop, CAD, After Effects oder so, aber dafür ist so ein Tablet vermutlich eh zu schwach.


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Ganz spezielle Software wird vorerst nicht benötigt, aber wenn man später doch mal was braucht, dann wird man das auf einem Windows Tablet sicherlich einfacher zum laufen bekommen wie auf Android. Zudem hab' ich auch das bedenken, dass bestimmte Programmfunktionen wie zB manche Einblendungen/Animationen in PowerPoint nicht richtig auf/mit Android wiedergegeben werden können wenn sie unter MS Office erstellt wurden


----------



## thekerub (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es Microsoft Office mittlerweile auch für Android und iOS gibt ist doch mit dieser Aussage das Note Pro 12.2 schon raus.


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Für Android zwar schon, allerdings nicht für Android Tablets. Und die App macht scheinbar genau die Probleme, welche ich vorher schon beschrieben hatte: User berichten von fehlenden Animationen, Schriftarten und eingeschränkten Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten; sowohl in Word, als auch Excel und PowerPoint


----------



## DSHPB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Womit wir wieder beim Surface Pro 2 wären^^

Die Optimierungen bei Office für den Stylus sind übrigens echt optimal! Der Stylus der bei dem von mir genannten Set dabei is hat ne induktive Spitze, du kannst also durch unterschiedlich starkes aufdrücken auch unterschiedlich stark zeichen/malen - das is einzigartig, soweit ich weiß - und kann so einiges erleichtern. Du hast ein vollständiges Office, für Photoshop reicht die Leistung auch auf jeden Fall aus (sofern überhaupt relevant) und hast halt ne x86 Plattform.

Das Ding is einfach über-gut, leider auch recht teuer, aber in dem Fall kann man wirklich sagen, 1. es ist ein ausgereiftes, durchdachtes Produkt und 2. es ist was das angeht find ich einfach unschlagbar.


@thekerub:
Schonmal das Surface Pro 2 mit dem Stylus getestet? Grad beim Office-Paket wirklich einzigartig gut - ungelogen! 
Und wenn du's als Text haben willst, Taste am Stylus drücken, geschriebenes umrahmen, Taste loslassen, dann kommt das "Rechtsklick-Menü", da dann in Text umwandeln oder sowas. Sofern die Schrift annähern lesbar is klappt's echt super - vor allem auch mit Formeln, das erleichtert's richtig^^


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle kurz einklinken und etwas klarstellen: Es wird definitiv ein Gerät mit einem "richtigen" Windows (x86/x64) benötigt. Denn nur so ist die entsprechende Programmkompatibilität gegeben.

Idealerweise sollte auch eine halbwegs aktuelle MS-Office-Version vorhanden sein. 

Kleiner Tipp: Microsoft bietet sowohl Software als auch Hardware für Studenten teilweise extrem vergünstigt an. Bei manchen Dingen würde sich das Warten bis Studienbeginn doch lohnen.


----------



## DSHPB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Bei dem von mir auf Seite 1 genannten Bundle is da Surface Pro 2, der Stylus, das Type Cover und Office 365 Personal dabei - das rundum sorglos Paket eigentlich...


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Studiert wird ja aktuell schon. Hast du mir einen Shop wo es das Surface mit saftigem Studi-Rabatt gibt?


----------



## DSHPB (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Notebooksbilliger hat meine ich ein Schüler-/Studenten-Programm, hatte auf jeden Fall mal. Kann auch sein, dass der Vermerk verschoben wurde oder so, find's grad auf die Schnelle nich...


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ultrabook oder Tablet? Passendes Gerät für Studium, Office, Surfen, Multimedia*

Surface Pro 2 für Studenten - Microsoft Store Germany Online Store
Type Cover 2 für Studenten - Microsoft Store Germany Online Store
Kostet hier 881 € und ist somit rund 20 € günstiger als bei notetbooksbilliger.de. Das Type-Cover kostet dort 117 €. 

Und was die Software angeht: Da ist der Studentenrabatt meist etwas größer als bei der Hardware. Office 365 University kostet bei amazon 65 €.
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msde/de_DE/pdp/Type-Cover-2-fur-Studenten/productID.297449500


----------

